# My corn snake never poops?



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

About five weeks ago, I got a pet corn snake, Cassey. She is seven months old now. She has two hiding places, two water dishes, and a plant (not a real one). Her tank is filled with aspen bedding. And she never poops! She has aspen bedding, which is whitish, and I cleaned her tank a week ago and didn't see any poop at all! She is healthy in every other way: she eats her meals and sheds her skin in one piece. During the day, The temperature gets about 80 degrees on the cool side and 90 in the warm side, it gets about 5 degrees cooler at night. (I have two lights: one for day and one for night.) the humidity fluctuates, but it's usually about 60 percent.does anyone know why Cassey won't poop?

And if any of you are corn snake experts, please subscribe to Casey's journal, meet Cassey the corn snake!!! Made by me.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

She probably relieves herself in the water dish, therefore you never see anything. I wouldn't stress too much about it unless if she starts looking or acting weird. How many grams does she weigh and how much are you feeding her? If you don't know how much she weighs, length could be useful for the information I'll give. I'm saying this because another reason why she possibly might not be relieving herself is because she doesn't have enough to eat. The waste will move slowly and collect instead of her relieving herself.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

I feed her one pinkie a week. I don't have a scale to weigh her, so I don't know. 
And I never see her go in her water dish, like ever. And wouldn't the water look foggy and brownish if that was the case?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Only one pinky and she's 7 months? Oh no, that's why she's not passing much. That's not enough food for her! She needs to step up to two pinkies every 3-5 days. She definitely needs more food when she's that age. When she reaches around a year old, or even less if she is growing quickly, I would start feeding her fuzzies. You really need to measure the widest part of her body. That will tell you what she can eat. You can look around and see what other people have done, but the best thing to do would be to get a gram scale (you can find them in Walmart for $10) to measure how she grows and how much food she needs. Here's the general rule that I've learned.

4-15g — Mouse: pinky
16-30g — Mouse: pinky x2
30-50g — Fuzzy
51-90g — Mouse: hopper/small
90-170g — Mouse: weaned/medium
170-400g — Mouse: adult/large
400g+ — Mouse: jumbo/extra large adult

Also, if you want Cassey sexed, can you post a picture of her vent to her tail? You need to make sure that it's as clear as possible, but I should be able to help you out with sexing her.


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

My guess is that her poops are just so small that you don't see them. I got my corn when she was about 6 months, and it was the same way. She's a year old now and poops after every feeding, so I'm assuming she did when she was younger too. 

And yeah, you might want to consider feeding her two pinks per meal, and you should try to feed her every five days. Three days is too often and would probably be considered power feeding and is super unhealthy. Once she's a year old, feed her once a week, and once she's three years old you should feed once every two weeks. And to figure out what size to feed her, the mouse should be the same width as the widest part of her body, and should leave a noticeable lump when done. 

And I second the scale, it's a tool that you should definitely have.


----------

